# Who's fishing this weekend??



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Might try and head down to HI if the weather is nice. Shark baits needs to be restocked.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I may try to get down to surfside on Fri/Sat and possibly Sun if it's any good. I made some new leaders I want to deploy and check out some new rod/reel combos. I may try to get some more shark bait and then move into the open surf IF the weed is not overwhelming. You never know what could happen. Seems like there should be some Pomps around but no reports from anybody yet. I'll be happy with whatever is bitin except HHs.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I wish I could. I've got a hunting trip I'm going on this weekend.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I've been two weeks in a row. I might have to quell a revolt if I try to go again this week. I am, of course, watching the weather and fishing reports every day.... just in case.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

i'll be headed down to snag a few. I hope the som*****in hardheads are gone or elsewhere. I've restocked my supplies and ready to catch something. BTW the pomps are around now. Me and the kiddo caught a couple last weekend, though they were smaller than I was catching back in Nov-Dec. I'm hoping there's a swarm of them just off the beach


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Bearwolf34 said:


> i'll be headed down to snag a few. I hope the som*****in hardheads are gone or elsewhere. I've restocked my supplies and ready to catch something. BTW the pomps are around now. Me and the kiddo caught a couple last weekend, though they were smaller than I was catching back in Nov-Dec. I'm hoping there's a swarm of them just off the beach


What beach did you get the pomps last weekend?


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Bearwolf34 said:


> i'll be headed down to snag a few. I hope the som*****in hardheads are gone or elsewhere. I've restocked my supplies and ready to catch something. BTW the pomps are around now. Me and the kiddo caught a couple last weekend, though they were smaller than I was catching back in Nov-Dec. I'm hoping there's a swarm of them just off the beach


Give up the goods Bearwolf !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm going somewhere I just do not know where yet. I was thinking Sargent but HI sounds good too!


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

The highest bidder gets the goods...jk. The beach at 7.5 mile rd...the one with the bar on stilts?? Woodys I think is the name of it. They were also catching them at the pier just east of there. Galveston pier. I suppose if the weather holds up and the water warms up somemore we'll be seeing more of them. I was surprised to catch em this early, especially between the 25 hard heads that were eating my bait as fast as it would hit the water. In about a 10 min window where the turd hustlers went to sleep or moved on is when I caught them. 

I've been looking for addtl places myself, something that's not a catfish or seaweed magnet.


High island sounds good, but quite a drive and I can't stand the ferry traffic. Last time I went the ferry it was about a 45min wait. 

I wouldn't mind finding some flounder when the gettings good. Something I have yet to snag.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

That's close enough for me. If they are in Galveston surf, they will be in Surfside too. Just a matter of finding a hotspot. Here's a tip I discovered last year: They will be in shallower/clearer water than the turd hustlers. I'm going to deploy my new secret weapon - a modified heavy sabiki leader I built with 6' 100# main line, 1' 40# drops, 5x 1/0 circle hooks. and a 1-2oz pyramid weight. It's either gonna be a fish catching machine or a weed balling disaster but I'm gonna find out.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

As if I don't have a hard enough time finding time to fish, now we are looking for a house and land. Most weekends right now are taken up with doing that.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I've been eyeing those sabiki rigs. Saw one that was in the offshore section and looked pretty stout. All the others were tiny and looked like they wouldn't last 5 mins. Lately I've had a hard enough time keeping my double drop rigs baited much less something with 4-6 hooks. Catching turd hustlers two at a time gets pretty tiresome after awhile. Ha. 

I'm hoping to snag whatever kept chomping my line and rigs in half last weekend. 

I put some pretty good sized chunks of shad on my 14/0 and 16/0 circles and they didn't stay on the hooks long..something was busy nibbling but never got hooked.


Keep us posted on your heavy duty sabiki. I'm always up for building new rigs. 

Your right on shallow water. I've had waaaay better luck catching most of my fish in the wade gut prior to high tide to about an hr after. Going out further I've only caught one fish in the last 2 months, a 29" redfish. 

If walking out into the surf this weekend be careful as the rays seem to be showing up in good number just off the beach. I got one last weekend right where some kids were walking and playing in the surf earlier. Needless to say its in the freezer now ready to go back on a 16/0 hook.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'm going somewhere I just do not know where yet. I was thinking Sargent but HI sounds good too!


If you end up going to HI and need some company let me know. I'm going but not sure yet if it will be Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Ron, that rig looks sweet! Exactly what I was thinking about doing. Let me know how it works!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> Ron, that rig looks sweet! Exactly what I was thinking about doing. Let me know how it works!


Will do Chris. The swell reports show the surf is laying flat starting Fri thru Sun. Could be very, very interesting!


----------



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

Leaving in about an hour for SLP. I will check in with the results from the phone.

C you guys out there

Tight Lines


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will be at HI with my boys Saturday. Getting sown around 10 or so.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

bigfost said:


> As if I don't have a hard enough time finding time to fish, now we are looking for a house and land. Most weekends right now are taken up with doing that.


BF, That sucks for the fishin. hwell: Do you need someone to look after your pet reds while you're away? :wink:


----------



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

Slow so far but pancake flat and warm little bit of moss


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

11th Commandment: Thou shalt not covet another man's fishing trip.

*Broken*

TXBR: Looks like an awesome morning for the beach. Good luck.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

TexasBullRed said:


> Slow so far but pancake flat and warm little bit of moss


Looks great! Thanks for the pic. I'll be heading down tonight.


----------



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

I haven't been skunked in awhile - I gotta find a better spot.


----------



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## allent2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

Taking a friend from California - kind of a City Slicker - Thought about San Luis Pass or Maybe Roll-Over Pass.. May try both - Unless any one can recommend one over the other or a better?!?! I will keep trolling !!


----------



## handydan (Nov 8, 2012)

I went last saturday to slp galveston side and caught a few whiting but nothing else. Going tommorrow and thought I would try surfside. Does anyone know how to calculate the time of high tide for surfside say at 5 or 6 mile. Oh and I caught the whiting sometimes three at a time on a sabinki. Been lurking for awhile so about time for me to contribute.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Change in plans! Looks like we're going to take the weekend off from house hunting, so I'll be fishing.

I'm going to feed my pet bull reds if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Wishing I was. Unrelated to surf fishing and saltwater fishing in general, but I did find some trout that tpwd department stocked in a river near where I moved. 

Good luck and tight lines to those that do go.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Decided to make a run for it this afternoon and it ended up turning into quite a snagfest for me.

Started off with a 15" pompano followed by a 27.5" redfish. Things slowed a bit then both rods went off at the same second. I grabbed the closest one and ended up snaggin a 21" black drum. The other rod came up empty and I'm kinda glad whatever it was got away. 

Later on I walked out to the 1st sandbar and let'er rip, soon as the bait hit and I turned to walk back to the beach I felt something yanking on it, so I kicked it in gear and ended up haulin in a 27" redfish. 

A little later on I ended up snaggin a 20" black drum along with a few whiting along the way and 3-4 really huge turd hustlers. Things calmed down for awhile and i decided to pack it in but tossed out a line while I loaded up the rest...whammo another pompano..

What a nice day and plenty of activity for the most part...there was a little seaweed but not enough to cause too big a prob.


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

Excuse me for asking, but is HI (High Island) part of Bolivar penninsula?-we were there last spring via ferryboat and the beaches required a parking permit costing $10 dollars. They look fishy with nice surf however. 

the whole geography of Galveston is kinda confusing - need a compass lol.:headknock


Also, what is meant when the sea is" flat"?? Is that supposed to be good? is it when tide is stationary?? Thanks!


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

@ Jetty Cowboy:

The place name geography of our coast can be more than a little confusing. The Bolivar Peninsula extends from the mainland toward the southwest, enclosing East Galveston Bay and providing the eastern side of the major pass into Galveston Bay, known as Bolivar Roads. The peninsula is, now, actually a man-made island because of the artificial pass dug at Rollover. The individual beaches are known by the communities or landmarks that they are near or by other names that found there way into common usage. So, for example, Crystal Beach is near the community with that name, High Island is near the community/geographical feature with that name, etc. The beach runs uninterrupted, except for Rollover Pass, from the Galveston North Jetty on the west end to the Sabine Pass South Jetty on the east end.

The second part of your question is a bit out of my reach because I do not fish over there very often. But, where a beach falls in the jurisdiction of a local community, many of them have begun to require the beach permits. This can make good sense because the maintenance of the beach and the extension of emergency services to it is expensive. The permits allow the community to pass those costs on to the users to some extent. There are also significant stretches of open beach along the peninsula that do not require permits. I know that permitting often sets off an uproar and debate. So, if I just turned this into a 'popcorn' thread, you all have my apologies and permission to ignore me.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

@ Specktaker:

Dude, don't eat those trout, they are fuzzy.


----------



## turn_05 (May 14, 2008)

Got lucky 2 weekends in a row the old lady said she wanted to go to the beach. So headed down to surfside now to wet some lines. Will let yall know how its going.


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

*No problem at all*



histprof said:


> @ Jetty Cowboy:
> 
> The place name geography of our coast can be more than a little confusing. The Bolivar Peninsula extends from the mainland toward the southwest, enclosing East Galveston Bay and providing the eastern side of the major pass into Galveston Bay, known as Bolivar Roads. The peninsula is, now, actually a man-made island because of the artificial pass dug at Rollover. The individual beaches are known by the communities or landmarks that they are near or by other names that found there way into common usage. So, for example, Crystal Beach is near the community with that name, High Island is near the community/geographical feature with that name, etc. The beach runs uninterrupted, except for Rollover Pass, from the Galveston North Jetty on the west end to the Sabine Pass South Jetty on the east end.


thanks for taking the time to lay it out for me.

So... there is a ferry that one takes across the harbor, pass, to the "island" which is man made due to the channel dredging. When I got off the boat it seems like we took a road that went two directions one to Bolivar ( the town?) the other direction to... I dont know.. but we stopped at a corner store and asked for directions which were "two stops down the road & take a right". We followed the road and came to a beach with the surf rolling in. Very pretty and looked like a good place to air out baits long distance. We were aware that there many places to fish from but the beach was the most alluring I guess due to the quiet solitude. Havent a clue as to the actual fishing conditions as we were just sight seeing that day. It was in Mid April and not everyone was there yet .I like solitude much better even if the fishing is no good. Focuses my mind better and I catch more fish. Thanks Prof!:smile:


----------



## JDQuinty (Jan 18, 2013)

*I may go fishing on Clear Lake*

Might go with my friend on his boat tomorrow before the Superbowl. We have been catching redfish, flounder and speckled trout on Clear Lake and at the mouth of the channel in Galveston Bay. Good luck everyone. :fish:


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Anybody know how the McFaddin surf has been??


----------



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

Where is McFaddin?


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Who's fishing this weekend??I might try ICW down at PA Friday.


----------

